# Electric trolling motors?



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I just bought a 16 ft, deep V, aluminum boat and I'm looking for a trolling motor to fish shorelines or troll slow (walleye).

Problem is, I don't understand the prices for electric motors. It isn't the cost, but the difference in costs that's confusing.

I'm looking at a Minn Kota Powerdrive 50/54 bow mount for $500. Okay. But the same company (and others) peddle motors with the same thrust for 3 or 4 times that much money. To cut to the chase, are these motors one of those deals where you get what you pay for? Or is it more of a buyer beware thing?


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

If you can afford it in any way, look at an ipilot. They are unbelievable. But they are also around $2500.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The bow mount your looking at for $500 will work just fine. Foot control pedal is better IMO so your not having to use your hand to guide the boats direction. It takes some getting use to but once you get the hang of it, its a breeze. 


I had a foot control on a 22' Trophy and it worked great. You can always "up grade" to the ipipot like BG1 mentioned in the future. I've always had the idea...……. get the best at the price you can afford.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> The bow mount your looking at for $500 will work just fine. Foot control pedal is better IMO so your not having to use your hand to guide the boats direction. It takes some getting use to but once you get the hang of it, its a breeze.
> 
> I had a foot control on a 22' Trophy and it worked great. You can always "up grade" to the ipipot like BG1 mentioned in the future. I've always had the idea...&#8230;&#8230;. get the best at the price you can afford.


I had a 30lb thrust on my old boat once upon a time ago with a foot pedal and it was a pain in the Azz for trolling but, I love it for bass fishing. As far as trolling goes, I guess I can get use to it. The biggest concern will be the right thrust pound.

I've looked at the i pilot and some guys were having problems with the connectivity..

I think my upper spending limit would be around $800. I should be able to get a good one for that.

What pound thrust would be best for trolling my boat?

How many lbs is yours?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't have the boat, sold it 12 years ago. It had to have been at least 65lbs. I only used it when bass fishing, or jigging for Macs at the Gorge.


I had a 8hp. gas motor with the digital trolling set up. The boat was a cuddy, and it took getting use to using the electric motor up front.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow you rich guys... I still rock the 1972 Shakespeare Wondertroll. 12lbs of thrust-bayBee!!! :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------

